# A/c Vibrating Mount Bolts Loose



## RAAAT (Jun 26, 2004)

Got the Outback out today as we're going on a trip next weekend. We've not used it since we had to live in it for three weeks post-Katrina.

Anyway, when I turned the a/c on, it felt like clothes dryer was running in the camper. I unscrewed the inside cover and noticed that all four mounting bolts were loose - could turn them with finger pressure. I tightened them and all seems fine now.

By the way, the only thing that holds the unit to the camper is those four bolts. Camper a/c units just sit on a spongy gasket. The bracket on the inside of the camper with the four bolts attaches to the unit and pulls it down to the roof. The gaskets will compress over time.

As another example, once, the a/c unit on my parents old minnie-winnie slid back about 4 or 5 inches allowing several gallons of rain water in while they slept and causing me to have to figure out why and fix it.

Rodney


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I tighten mine every two months -- with the vibration of the compressor they get lkoose... i also replaced the nuts with better holding ones from Lowes ...

as you stated water can get inside the unit if you do not keep it tight... and also hot air comes in and cold air escapes through the same openings if the unit is not snug......


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I checked mine the other week and they were that loose I was surprised the AC didn't fly off
I routinely check mine now next time I'm going to try a little teflon tape on the threads
And see if that help keep them from working loose

Don


----------



## RAAAT (Jun 26, 2004)

I didn't remove the bolts and use any, but lock-tight or some other thread locker might help - blue grade, probably.

Rodney


----------



## Sierrab24r (Apr 2, 2006)

Well, score another one for this forum...

I had read about the various air conditioning issues, and wanted to have my unit in tip-top shape for our annual trip to California where I know we will have at least a few days of 100+ degree temperatures. The other night I pulled the inside grille down to check the cold air return duct for holes and leaks. Mine was actually a lot better than some of the pictures, I've seen on this site, but there was a large hole where the power came in. I also checked the mount bolts and found one that was only finger tight. Once I got my rachet, I found that all 4 were quite loose. I then sealed the entire chamber with a foil duct tape and immediately noticed an increase in the air flow. I haven't finished checking all the ceiling outlet ducts for proper sealing yet, but I'm pretty confident that I'm well on the way to a much more efficient running unit. Thanks to Ghosty and all the others for sharing valuable tips and information.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Okay, I have to admit that I pooh-poohed all the advice about the mounting bolts for the AC. But, I was in there working today and decided to check them. Two of them were so loose I could tighten them by hand. So I got out the wrench and tightened them all up. That also eliminated the squeak that the unit was making.

The moral of the story is - Check the mounting bolts! It can't hoit.

Scott


----------

